# NMI - Northern Mining



## DAZT49 (7 August 2007)

Anybody have NMI
Check out the ResouceStocks article on the NMI website.
Prospects of production within 2 years!!


----------



## DAZT49 (23 October 2007)

Any thought on the halt?
Poland drill program supposed to commence on 25th Oct.
Blair nickel drill results, (why a trading halt?)
JV at Milton Park wont get under way till 2008.
Takeover?


----------



## stumo (22 June 2008)

trading halt placed on this one, that loves to play around 15c anyway... "significant drilling results" alwasy sounds good but doubt it wil move much... very small market cap. and only 10 buyers/sellers on either side with not much volume!


----------



## hollowpoint (10 July 2008)

I'm a newbie and I'd love to know why:

a) NMI requests a trading halt every time it finds a bit of gold, and
b) why every time it DOES make an announcement of some discovery, the share price goes up fractionally, then plummets again!

I would have thought that a significant find would INCREASE the share price, not reduce it!  Case in point was the latest discovery of gold, which took NMI from 17c down to 14c !!

Anyone know what that is all about?


----------



## DAZT49 (14 July 2009)

Sp up over 100% in the last 2 days, on no news.
Anybody got any clues as to what is going on?
Only another 1.6c to go and I am in the black


----------



## frogen (14 July 2009)

After hours announcement today stating soil sample assays at the Blair north prospect due next week. Creating some early interest I suspect ...


----------



## Borrachobob (28 July 2009)

Hello all
A mate suggested to have a look at this one currently DMOR but would like anyones take on Managment ect Any views would be welcome


----------



## DAZT49 (10 November 2009)

Up 3.5C 25% before the TH.
Somebody found out early, so they had to try and cover the tracks.
ASX/ASIC should take a look at this.(they wont)
Interestingly I recieved a Quarterly Activities report in my email at 12pm today.
I cant see that it was lodged for an ann today on Comsec.
Anyone else get it?


----------



## Bigukraine (5 February 2010)

DAZT49 said:


> Up 3.5C 25% before the TH.
> Somebody found out early, so they had to try and cover the tracks.
> ASX/ASIC should take a look at this.(they wont)
> Interestingly I recieved a Quarterly Activities report in my email at 12pm today.
> ...




Having a look at this one when noticed funny action pre open today on the buy side... looks like a bot going mad


----------



## DAZT49 (23 April 2010)

NMI now down over 50% to 13.5c
Current bid 10.5c
Anybody have any insight


----------



## DAZT49 (26 August 2010)

29c on 15th Dec 09.
5c this morning.
What happened?
Was the last report in July??


----------



## skip9 (16 September 2010)

Have gone from 3.8c on the 7th to 12.5c today on the back of a few announcements. Can it start to climb back up to 20c mark?


----------



## DAZT49 (16 September 2010)

skip9,
Lets hope so, tho I cant see why it dropped to 3.8c from 25c, so hope is the not the only reason.
last few reports have been good, and yankees going crazy for gold is helping, especially with the US gov about to buy $3trill worth of bonds, thus lowering the price of the u$.
Oppies are cheap atm ,remember when the Sp was 25c the oppies were around 18c.
Simplified, oppies could be around 6c soon.


----------



## DAZT49 (29 September 2010)

whats going on here?
any reason for this selldown??
Last report was good.


----------



## piggybank (25 November 2013)

3 years on and it appears to be heading north again - maybe one worth keeping an eye on.

Please remember to do your own research first before buying (or selling).


----------



## piggybank (30 January 2014)

Hi,

The Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report for the period ended on 31st December 2013 came out today that was welcomed by the market, pushing it up just over 10% to 6.2c.

The report can be read bu clicking on this link:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=NMI&E=ASX&N=665548





​


----------



## DAZT49 (30 January 2014)

Report doesnt explain the recent SP action imo
but happy its steadily heading north


----------

